# replaced my ball joints



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well i got around to changing all 4 ball joints today , boy them lil buggers are tough. the new joints took all my high speed wobble out the front end


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

It helps if you freeze the balljoints for a couple hours in the freezer. They dont just "slide right in" like they say they will when they're frozen, but it definately helps... 

I think the next time I'll try freezing the balljoints and heating the A-arm...maybe then they'll just "slide" in!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

no they sure don't slide in or out easy but a big f-in hammer got them out and a 2in piece of pipe and the same hammer the went back in


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I usually just use a deep well socket and a BFH and they go in pretty decent


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

ball joint tool and hammer work grate for getting em out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am glad someone else had trouble with them...lol. They made me say words I haven't said in years...plus I had to go pick tools up all over the yard when I got done...lol.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> ...plus I had to go pick tools up all over the yard when I got done...lol.


 
:rockn:Been there....


----------

